# red eyed tree frogs



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

i have decided 2 get a red eye can i keep 1 or am i better getting more ? Can i keep 1 in a 12x12x 18 high


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hi Matt,*

*It's better to keep them in pairs or more (or so I've been told) as they are communal animals, but to be honest, one on its own won't be too much of a problem as there's no real health issues surrounding keeping them seperately. I know many people who have kept happy, healthy froggies on their own.*

*However I wouldn't recomend them as your first amphib, have you read the other posts about Red Eyed Tree Frogs? They aren't the easiest to keep, and many people pay 30-40 pounds to find their little friend has died within a day or two. There's no trial and error with them, you must have their environment perfect or they simply won't live unfortunately.*

*I know it's a pain in the bum but honestly, a White Tree Frog or a Barking Tree Frog would be a better first friend for you.*


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

they do do better in a small group, but as said before they will live happily singularly, it is nice to watch them together, and with males and females you can even have a go at breading them once they are old enough. IMO 1 would be fine in a 12x12x18.

they are not a great starter frog, mainly due to them being so delicate and unforgiving if you make a mistake, having said that i had mine from babys, i didnt fuss over them any more than i had to, and apart from 1 small problem that with a bit of TLC is now fine, they have turned out into some very strong health little frogs.

i would advice that you do however start with something a bit stronger and easyer to keep such as a whites tree frog, usa green/gray tree frog, vietnamese blue tree frog or some fire bellied toads, just to get you used to the husbandary and general care of frogs.


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

i have got 2 baby whites anyway which i have had no problems with .


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

_*Ok bud, we're not trying to question you, just trying to give you heads up on what could happen. I have many frogs and still made a fatal mistake with my last baby RETF. There's honestly nothing worse than going to look in your tank and finding it poorly or worse.

I wish you all the best and if you need any help at all, give me a shout.x

ps - Please post pics when you get one :mf_dribble:
*_


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

how long have you had the whites? there is quiet a step up in care from a whites to a red eye as whites are almost bomb proof.


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

i have had one 4 bout 3 months and the other i got last week


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

do you guys think i should wait and get a bit more experience with my whites or should i be ok getting my retf? Next question my new whites i got is only about 1 and a half inches and my other is 2 and a half is it ok having them together or should i seperate them?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

personaly i would say that they should be ok as long as you keep them fed. females will generally be bigger than males so it should not be a problem unless there is a massive size difference.

if you feel that you are ready to keep red eye tree frogs then make a start by getting the viv set up with all the temps and humidity running fine. then just keep reading up on them until you find some good CB speciemins.

only you will know when you are ready to take the step up, but me and many others are always here to try and help with any questions or problems, so dont be shy!

Good luck


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

if you have doubts, dont do it.

if you do, do some caresheet reading first, alternativly there are great books on amazon. books are always better than internet rubbish.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> there are great books on amazon. books are always better than internet rubbish.



i agree but there are some very good and very reliable sites, some books i have read have had some nonsense in them so it realy depends on the original source of the information, plus most caresheets are only on line, pollywog is my fave.:no1:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> i agree but there are some very good and very reliable sites, some books i have read have had some nonsense in them so it realy depends on the original source of the information, plus most caresheets are only on line, pollywog is my fave.:no1:



ah yes, pollywog, the oricle of amphibian knowlege.

i much prefer a book i have used for some years,

Care and Breeding Of Popular Tree Frogs by Philippe de Vosjoli, Robert Mailloux and Drew Ready. all great scientists and experts who really know thier stuff.Amazon.co.uk: Care and Breeding of Popular Tree Frogs (Herpetocultural Library): Philippe De Vosjoli, Robert Mailloux, Drew Ready, Philippe De Vosjoli: Books

try that


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> ah yes, pollywog, the oricle of amphibian knowlege.


:lol2:

thanks for the link to that book, will have a read of that. 

do you recomend any others?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

this one is also worth reading

Amazon.co.uk: Tree Frogs (Complete Herp Care Series) (Complete Herp Care Series): Devin Edmonds: Books


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

White's tree frogs are better for beginners, Red eyes are simply too delicate and are intolerant of poor conditions.


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Matt,

if you feel you can provide the right environment and husbandry for a RETF and care for its needs, then get some.

Just read up, ask questions,which you are doing. and you should be fine!

good luck!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> this one is also worth reading
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Tree Frogs (Complete Herp Care Series) (Complete Herp Care Series): Devin Edmonds: Books


thanks again, looks like there will be 2 more waiting to be read:lol2:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> thanks again, looks like there will be 2 more waiting to be read:lol2:


a good book is always the best option for begginers


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> a good book is always the best option for begginers


well i think a good book is good for any one beginner or not. 

would just like to let you know it is only the red eyes i am fairly new to, got a few years experience with other frogs.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> well i think a good book is good for any one beginner or not.
> 
> would just like to let you know it is only the red eyes i am fairly new to, got a few years experience with other frogs.


oh really? thats great!:2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> oh really? thats great!:2thumb:


Yep :thumb:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> Yep :thumb:


so then, what other species have you had experience with?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well i currently have vietnamese blues, a fire bellied toad, red eye tree frogs, and a malayan leaf frog (only had a week so dont realy count). than i have had experience with loads of U.K frogs, toads and newts (from spawn), some african clawed frogs and im currently setting up for a giant waxy monkey frog. not a great deal but have been doing it for coming on 3 years now, and im always reading and looking into getting new species. would like to have a go at darts.

What about you?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> well i currently have vietnamese blues, a fire bellied toad, red eye tree frogs, and a malayan leaf frog (only had a week so dont realy count). than i have had experience with loads of U.K frogs, toads and newts (from spawn), some african clawed frogs and im currently setting up for a giant waxy monkey frog. not a great deal but have been doing it for coming on 3 years now, and im always reading and looking into getting new species. would like to have a go at darts.
> 
> What about you?


iv kept red eyes for probably around 4 years or so, whites about the same, had usa greens and cubans in the past.
setting up homes for tincs, tri-colours and golden mantellas at the moment and possibly, finance depending, some strawberry darts


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

oh, and had naterjack toads, common garden frogs and toads in my pond for a while too


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

some nice amphibs you have had! a good lookin wanted list too: victory:

there are loads that i would like to have a go at keeping, but finance and space is not on my side at the mo. the waxy monkey frog is my main want.

you ever had any bread?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> some nice amphibs you have had! a good lookin wanted list too: victory:
> 
> there are loads that i would like to have a go at keeping, but finance and space is not on my side at the mo. the waxy monkey frog is my main want.
> 
> you ever had any bread?


only red eye.

the tri-colours are just waiting on their colours to come thru off my mate who breeds them.
fingers crossed the mantellas will breed again soon too


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

do you sell the babys? looking for some more CB red eyes to have a go myself.

will not be for a while though as my red eyes are only 7-8 months old.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

I can recommend reading Popular tree frogs from advanced vivarium systems. Borders books stock it.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> do you sell the babys? looking for some more CB red eyes to have a go myself.
> 
> will not be for a while though as my red eyes are only 7-8 months old.


i would be doing if they breed. you'd have to wait a long time before you could even think about breeding yourself, also, if you do get more i reccomend you get a bigger and more natural terrarium.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

will be waiting till they are at least 18 months before i start to cycle them. 

if you read my post you will see the line that says,

"i am in the process of setting up a 18x18x24 for them to go into"

the viv will be conatining 100% natural plants and decour. the "basic one-or-two plants and sticks enclosure" is a temporary viv as it is hard to landscape and plant anything good out in a 12x12 base area, plus not worth the time and money as it is only TEMPORARY, but my frogs are very healthy and happy in there.
the reason i had the bark is because the chips were too large for them to get into there mouths, but i have taken the advice and now just have eco earth with a drainage layer of gravel underneath. i put mesh between the 2 layers to stop them mixing;-)


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> will be waiting till they are at least 18 months before i start to cycle them.
> 
> if you read my post you will see the line that says,
> 
> ...


ok,
:2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya Matt i am fairly new to amphibs to be honest. 
I have some red eyes they are great but do require a lot of time, food, care and the right conditions.

Before i got mine i done tons of reading asking questions and had my viv set up for at leat 5 months lol.

Having your viv set up for a few months i think is very important to get your temps etc. right.

If your not sure if you ready just do more research and get your viv ready.
Also finding someone which sells good quality frogs is important ideally you want to get frogs no smaller than 3cm. If you can get at least two frogs it will proberly help keep the other frog from being stressed as they do preffer to be in groups.

Where abouts do you live?

Hiya Knighty glad your other red eye is good now. You will have to send me a pic of your viv once you have finished it.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Gaz1987;2050553Hiya Knighty glad your other red eye is good now. You will have to send me a pic of your viv once you have finished it.[/quote said:


> yeah will do a picture thread, still in the early stages, getting stuff siliconed in takes ages! lol


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know lol i am just starting a small dart viv. Good luck.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

and you


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys i went to one of my local reptile stores and they had just got red eyes in.They are only 1 cm froglets so i decided not to get. the guy in shop even said there chances of survival are slim. I stay in edinburgh gaz


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Matt i think you done the right thing to be honest you want them at least 3cm.

Cool if i know of anyone around your area selling them i shall let you know.


----------

